# Do you miss being a kid?



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I do and I don't. I miss the freedom, the fact that normally you would have very little to worry about. I miss how easy a lot of things were-- making friends seemed to come naturally (though I know some of you struggled with that as children so I'm speaking for myself there). Ignorance really is bliss because I mean, I didn't know so much about the world and how **** it could all be and I was happier. I miss feeling looked after by my parents and anyone older than me. I guess I miss relying on others, because now I'm only relying on myself and I kind of suck. 

I miss not having responsibilities. It sounds so pathetic but sometimes I think I would give anything to have zero responsibilities. It's not that I don't like helping out and doing things like I should, I just feel so pressured after awhile-- like I have to do a million and one things or it's not good enough. There are so few expectations of you when you're little. You're expected to enjoy your youth and at the very least, stay out of trouble. But even a little trouble was acceptable because well, you're a kid. :b

On the other hand, there are things about being a kid that I don't miss. 

I hate that my mum used to always say I would miss those years when they were over. I was so certain she'd be wrong. I just wanted to grow up. Isn't that funny though? As a kid you typically just want to become an adult. As an adult you'd give anything to be a kid again. Bleh.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

All the time. :| I agree with everything you've written. I miss the ignorance, naivete, and simplicty of being a child. I wish I could go back in time and enjoy being a child once more. I'm absolutely terrified of adulthood.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

All those good things apply to me too, but outside of school I was mostly lonely. I can't remember feeling it too much though, since I didn't know anything better existed.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I miss my innocence, and the joy of Christmas. But it's not coming back is it. I don't miss the whole thing being a kid. Wouldn't wanna go back there.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

> I'm absolutely terrified of adulthood.


I'm only really starting to 'adjust' to being an adult. I still feel like a teenager but I'm going to be 21 in no time! :um I first started feeling scared about being an adult when I was about 18 and suddenly more was expected of me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

secretlyshecries said:


> I'm only really starting to 'adjust' to being an adult. I still feel like a teenager but I'm going to be 21 in no time! :um I first started feeling scared about being an adult when I was about 18 and suddenly more was expected of me.


I feel exactly the same way. I'm now expected to drive myself places, get a job, and use credit cards. :afr


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

secretlyshecries said:


> I miss not having responsibilities.


School, homework, feeding the dog, cleaning your room, making your bed, etc. By the time you turn five, life is full of responsibilities.

I don't miss being a kid, because I had much less freedom and more responsibilities back then... and I had to deal with the other kids. Adults seem more polite about rejecting people. And mainly, my circumstances now allow me to avoid everyone and be a semi-hermit unlike when I had to suffer school every day. So far, being an adult is a lot better than I feared it'd be for me.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Not really, but as the years go on I do look back on that time of innocence with a heavier heart.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

I miss having a role. I went to school and I was a kid. That was all I had to do.

Now, I have no role or anything. No job, college is still up in the air. I don't have a niche. If I did, I think I wouldn't miss being a kid that much.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

secretlyshecries said:


> I do and I don't. I miss the freedom, the fact that normally you would have very little to worry about. I miss how easy a lot of things were-- making friends seemed to come naturally (though I know some of you struggled with that as children so I'm speaking for myself there). Ignorance really is bliss because I mean, I didn't know so much about the world and how **** it could all be and I was happier. I miss feeling looked after by my parents and anyone older than me. I guess I miss relying on others, because now I'm only relying on myself and I kind of suck.
> 
> I miss not having responsibilities. It sounds so pathetic but sometimes I think I would give anything to have zero responsibilities. *It's not that I don't like helping out and doing things like I should, I just feel so pressured after awhile-- like I have to do a million and one things or it's not good enough.* There are so few expectations of you when you're little. You're expected to enjoy your youth and at the very least, stay out of trouble. But even a little trouble was acceptable because well, you're a kid. :b
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you wrote. Having to be responsible for so much scares me so badly. I am probably the least lazy person in the world, but everything scares me so badly I don't want to do anything. I make myself do so much that I know I can handle just to not feel worthless.

It seems like every day now there is something more to do. There's always a phone call that I need to make, or someone I need to speak with, and it's terrifying. And just when I get used to something like using and paying for a credit card without having to ask for help, something new comes up, and I just want a break.

The only good thing about adulthood is that some day when I'm ready, I'll be able to have complete freedom from my parents. It's like a rite of passage everyone goes through, and I can't wait. For the first time in my life I'll be able to decorate the house like I want, do what I want without anyone asking me questions, and form my own ideas about things. As a kid I never did anything like that. But then I think back on my childhood, and I loved it so much. I think about my old house and neighborhood, and all the things we used to do, and I wouldn't have enjoyed it near as much if I had lived in that place and done all those things as an adult. Being a kid brings magic to things, and I miss that.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

The one thing I liked about school was that everyone had clearly defined obligations (teachers were expected to turn up and teach, you were expected to do the work they set you, and if either failed there were clear disciplinary orders in place). Real life is not organised enough for my tastes, it's far too chaotic and messy and full of uncertainties. My idea society to live in would be a democracy, but a very authoritarian one.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I miss being a kid sometimes nothing to worry about that was nice...


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Fuzzy Logic said:


> Real life is not organised enough for my tastes, it's far too chaotic and messy and full of uncertainties.


I can relate to that. I'm much more comfortable in social situations where everything is predictable and I know what's going to happen ahead of time. On the other hand, unpredictable and fluid situations are the worst for me, which is why I avoid parties and similar occasions if at all possible.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you insane? 
My childhood was and probably will be the only happy time in my life.
It was a time of innocence, fantasy, and possibilities. Only to have all of that shatter. 
The only thing I can say is no sense in dwelling on the past. That part of life is over. It should be forgotten. Easier said than done, but it must be done.
Even if I were in a good life, full of happiness bliss, I'd still go back and remember being a kid. 

I used to think "I can't wait to grow up, then people won't tease me and life will be easier". Boy I couldn't have been more wrong about that!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't miss being a kid at all. I had an anxiety-ridden childhood... a whole lot of family problems... moved a couple times... dropped out of school multiple times... was a complete outcast from my peers... I could go on.

So, no, that's not a time in my life I would want to return to. And I sure as hell don't miss it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I only miss the fun parts like going fishing by myself for two, three days in a row. I also miss those fun campfire nights where me and a few good buddies got drunk, talked and burned marshmallows until the sun came up. But i'll skip the parts where my dad was being an *******.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The only thing I miss about being a kid was being able to eat whatever I wanted without worrying I was going to get fat, other than that I was not much better off then than I am now. I've had social anxiety and self-deprecating thoughts since I can remember so it's not like I was free of that back then. Plus, I was bullied and had other anxiety issues as well, especially about sleeping. Of course I had some good times as a kid and things were much simpler, but overall it really wasn't that great and I wouldn't want to go back.


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

No, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Not really. I do regret not experiencing more as a kid though. Like, I don't have fond memories of playing freely with friends to look back on.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes. They were fun times.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I miss the feeling of being looked after by adults, I miss riding bikes and having sleepovers with friends, I miss how much more exciting things like Christmas were, I miss how much more creativity and imagination I had. 

One thing I don't miss is being bullied.


----------



## ursula (May 29, 2008)

I miss being a child even though I had severe sa and no friends so I didn't like school. The thing I miss most is pretending to be ill so I got the day off school and would read books in bed all day and talk to my teddy bears. It was great.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

life is more fun now


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't. I was all anxiety and fear without the ability to reason my way out of it. My mum confused me and my dad scared me. My heart was not light.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I miss being a child, but I don't miss my childhood, if that makes sense. It was terrible for the most part.

But I'd give anything to regain that innocence, naivety, and sense of adventure. Just to believe in my heart that anything's possible and truly feel alive again.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I miss it more than anything. In fact, in a perfect world, I'd be totally ignorant of adult responsibilities, take back the wasted years of substance abuse and self-neglect and just sit around all day playing Nintendo and rollerblading. I honestly can't see why anyone would want to grow up. Sure, you can have pancakes for breakfast but you have to worry about getting a fat *** if you do. It's like all of the cool freedoms you dreamed about when you were a kid were just lies and the real freedom was being young.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Smitten said:


> My mum confused me and my dad scared me.


:ditto


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

yes of course i miss it. i miss going to the park w/ my dad, my parent's always bringing me snacks home, going sledding, the joy of christmas. All the fun stuff in a kids life. Now it's time for me to grow up. I sometimes put myself in my parents position at my age (19), they were fully grown, had their own place, working, very independent. Sometimes i'm disapointed in myself becasue i should be more advanced in my life now. But things take time. I have time, years actually, but years go right before your eyes like mine have. I've spent years and years isolated in my house/room. Now since the middle of last year i've begun to do tasks on my own, shopping for myself, taking care of school business, calling jobs, applying for them, going to the doctor alone, setting my doctor's appointment. So i'm glad in a way that i am improving little by little. There will always be a kid inside of me until the day i die, but there are times you have to leave that kid out your life and be an adult.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I do miss being a kid a little, but I still worried myself sick about everything and anything back then.

and Ignorance is bliss as they say... now i'm a bit older I realise life is harsh, I see the world in a darker view.:rain


----------



## DeadMansHand (Jan 13, 2010)

No, but I do wish I were younger.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

In some ways, yes. Things were much easier then.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I do miss it, when everything was carefree

But now that I'm an "adult" I don't give a **** about work or studying or "being an asset to society", all these things are vacuous and empty for me. I am bored with the human race in general, pathetic race indeed


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Whenever I am not busy my mind is consumed by nostalgia. I wish I were a kid, a teenager, or any point younger than I am now.

Sometimes I fantasize about waking up in early adolescence and that all of the subsequent events were just a dream.

In my weaker moments I imagine that if I kill myself I would be sent back in time so I could change my life, prevent myself from making the same mistakes. Of course, in actuality once I die I will either go to Hell or will cease to exist, depending on whether the theist or atheist worldview turns out to be correct.


----------



## swerdna014 (Dec 5, 2009)

I miss very few things about being a kid...I wouldn't go back.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Life when I was a kid was much easier as it is now, so yeah I do.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I do miss being a kid. I think 12 was the bestest age.

You just have no worries about anything and you can kinda do whatever you want and have not much responsibility. I guess the only down side was that you are dependent on your parents and you don't have much independence.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

> By the time you turn five, life is full of responsibilities.


That's not how I remember it, lol.



> I miss having a role. I went to school and I was a kid. That was all I had to do.
> 
> Now, I have no role or anything. No job, college is still up in the air. I don't have a niche. If I did, I think I wouldn't miss being a kid that much.


That's an interesting way of putting it, I can definitely relate to that. I feel like I don't have a role anymore either.



> It seems like every day now there is something more to do. There's always a phone call that I need to make, or someone I need to speak with, and it's terrifying. And just when I get used to something like using and paying for a credit card without having to ask for help, something new comes up, and I just want a break.


That's me exactly. When I get comfortable with something, more things come up. I feel like I can never relax, there's just always new responsiblities and whatnot.



> I miss the feeling of being looked after by adults, I miss riding bikes and having sleepovers with friends, I miss how much more exciting things like Christmas were, I miss how much more creativity and imagination I had.
> 
> One thing I don't miss is being bullied.


Ditto to everything you wrote.



> I miss being a child, but I don't miss my childhood, if that makes sense. It was terrible for the most part.
> 
> But I'd give anything to regain that innocence, naivety, and sense of adventure. Just to believe in my heart that anything's possible and truly feel alive again.


Yeah, I think that's what I miss most about it. Not actually being a child so much as having that mindset.



> It's like all of the cool freedoms you dreamed about when you were a kid were just lies and the real freedom was being young.


That's it exactly.



> Whenever I am not busy my mind is consumed by nostalgia. I wish I were a kid, a teenager, or any point younger than I am now.
> 
> Sometimes I fantasize about waking up in early adolescence and that all of the subsequent events were just a dream.


Oh me too. So much.



> Yes I do miss being a kid. I think 12 was the bestest age.


Haha, not for me. That's how old I was when things first started going crappy.


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

Definitely not lol. Think i've had some form of SA most of my life, couldn't make friends as a kid and, worried about what people thought of me, why they wouldn't want to talk to me etc. At least as an adult I can rationalise some things, if only temporarily, to make myself feel better. As a kid I had no grasp as to reasons why I felt a certain way and couldn't see that my fears were irrational, as being a child my fears felt very much rational.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really. I like being able to do whatever I want. I do wish I hadn't wasted as much of my childhood though


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hell no. I have very few good memories of my childhood. I basically lived in fear and didn't understand why I felt that way.

The only thing I miss is believing in Santa.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

well, i AM a kid at the age of 15, but i doubt il miss it (i probably wont be saying that when im older tho) because life sucks. i have nothing positive to look back to. i just wanna grow up instead of watching all the other kids have a great time at life going out all the time. im missing life right now by having no friends and to be honest id rather get all this over and done with


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Kind of because it was easier to get away with being shy and socially awkward because I wasn't expected to do much on my own. Now though I have to be more independent and to do that, I have to put myself out there, out of my comfort zone far more often than I used to have to as a kid. Plus, as a kid people though it was cute that I was shy and expected me to grow out of it at one point. Now people are more weirded out by how quiet I am because most of the quiet people I know, "came out of their shells" by now and aren't as shy anymore, while I never did progress much.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

If I were with loving, sane parents, and no S.A., then I'd go through it again.

I left home at 17. I had a baby at 20. I was scared to death the whole time, but that is how you learn!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I miss being carefree. I don't miss being bullied.


----------



## prettybrowneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Not at all. Being a kid and other kids are the reason I developed this problem.


----------



## stinky (Oct 24, 2009)

"Being a kid and other kids are the reason I developed this problem."
Just wondering, how was being a kid the reason you got SA?

for me, being a kid was the happiest days of my life by far. i was a complete nerd but didn't really care cuz i had a few friends and was content. still don't know how i pulled that off. and then i hit HS and the world started sucking big time.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes i miss being a kid (sometimes)...i experienced alot of great things then...some that i wish i could bring back...


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

I really miss being a kid everything was alot easier back then and it makes me feel awful because I kinda wasted those years and now I really miss it :|


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

yep. having no responsibilities, no pressure from society, no nothing is certainly awesome, but we can't be kids forever.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I miss not being self-aware. Yep, i think that about sums it all up for me.


----------



## prettybrowneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

stinky said:


> "Being a kid and other kids are the reason I developed this problem."
> Just wondering, how was being a kid the reason you got SA?


Being tormented by other kids the majority of my childhood and being young not knowing how to not care what people said to me and thought about me made me withdraw and seriously avoid social interactions with people because I fear everyone is judging me and won't accept me.


----------



## tyler1321 (Jul 25, 2013)

*I miss being a kid*

i miss whenever i could hang out with a couple of my friends and just feel free. Not having to go to college and work to fill up my gas tank and pay bills. I listen to old music and i remember all my middle and high school crushes. I feel like i didnt live my child hood to the fullest and i regret it. I know i may sound ignorant, but i feel like i messed so much up with so many people and i honestly feel sad


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

yes I do ):


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah. I had the best friends when I was nine/ten. We were all known as the "losers", but really--friends like that come once in a lifetime.

I'm probably still considered a "kid" now, but I'm talking younger. ;P


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Every day!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup, most days.. :cry


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes. Good times they were, most things being new and innocent to the eyes of a kid.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I hardly remember being a kid. I practically raised my sister, my parents where never there, we relocated a lot. Back then it was legal to spank your kids. Do I wanna relive my childhood... hell no.
I guess I've kinda created my own childhood throughout my adulthood and through my children.


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

I do.
I miss the innocence of childhood. And even though my childhood wasn't the greatest (parents fighting all the time/abuse) I miss not constantly thinking about all the bad things in life. I miss being carefree and having friends and sleepovers. I miss not having the responsibilities of an adult. But once I turned 13 it's like a switch flipped and everything became dark and gloomy.


----------



## miamidragon (Jun 6, 2013)

Not really. I was sick most of the time with asthma and still had my SA even then. I grew out of the asthma at least. Though I do miss my G.I. Joes...


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

All the time. Life was so much simpler back then.


----------



## The Truth (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't get why people remember their childhood as being free...

I don't at all. Being a child makes you dependent and have a lack of choices. I felt powerless as a child.


----------



## Kozak (Feb 21, 2011)

Certain specific settings do make me nostalgic, hanging out at our dacha (summer house/cabin) with my grandparents etc. But for the most part I was fairly miserable as a kid, school was exhausting and I felt terrible being there and I was always filled with self doubt and anxiety.

Over all I don't think that there was any part of my life which I can recall that was any happier then another. I suspect my negative affectivity has a strong genetic component, as i have always been miserable, cynical and anxious.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Hell yes. More specifically, ages 5-9.

There were certain periods of my childhood that sucked, though (5th/8th grade).


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Do I miss eating cookies without worrying about looking good in a bathing suit? Do I miss not having to study or memorize anything other than the Pokédex and cheat codes? Do I miss being able to wear jerseys, sneakers, and wrestling shirts without getting called a ****? Do I miss waking up on Christmas morning and jumping for joy because Santa put Mouse Trap under the tree? Do I miss having the ability to believe ANYTHING is possible? Do I miss not having to worry about money, jobs, and responsibilities? Do I miss believing that the world is a beautiful, joyous place? Yeah. I miss being a kid.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I suppose, but there's no point going back in time if I could, you gotta move forward eventually.

It just seems everything was alot simpler back then and the smallest things could excite you, boredom wasn't much of an issue.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

No. I got picked on endlessly and my Dad had terminal cancer. Not to mention all of the other things my family had to deal with during that time. Adulthood is proving to be much better for me.


----------



## zen101 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd say half and half. Had an abusive childhood but really enjoyed the time I had with my cousins. Once we grew up our families moved. But as an adult I feel I have more power, but so busy nonetheless.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes! Had all the great animated movies and cartoons back then, fun playing cops and robbers tag with the neighbor kids and chocolate milk and peanut butter sandwitch with teddy grahms on the side, and me and my sis actually got along. Played with our doll houses almost everyday. Spyro the dragon on ps1 and crash bandicoot! 

Good times....


----------



## pansie707 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes. Sometimes so much so that I get upset thinking about it. I really do wish I was a kid.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

More no than yes.
I feel freer now that I am older.


----------



## LetGo (Nov 17, 2012)

I miss the innocence of being a child, but I wouldn't want to re-live my childhood because there are things that happened during it which led to my SA.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I miss it so much it hurts.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes. Things were less complicated and I didn't have any responsibilities.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

No, things weren't any better back then, then it is now. Besides, I was an awful and bratty child, I never want to go back to that ******* again.


----------



## DarkmanX (Jun 27, 2013)

Always. Every day. Always sit back and reminisce. Always been that way though, even when i was younger. Now ironically i reminisce about those days lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yes I miss childhood a lot...when I got to age 13 it was like the best time of my life was over..i had my only best friend in my life then, I miss Christmas as a child,i miss watching cartoons as a child..if I watch them now im always thinkin im a bit old for this, im now on the brink of goin into my 30's  have no friends, never been in a relationship an honestly it scares the hell outa me ..I never thought id b this old, I still feel like im bout 15 or sumthin ..lol oh an my father an grandmother was alive when I was a child also still miss them.....


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes and no. I miss not having responsibilities. I miss having so many people around me that I could call friends. Friends I would laugh with and play pokemon with. Being a kid though, I was full of ignorance about the world and pretty much had no say with anything.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Not at all, I liked my childhood though.


----------



## Maorawrath (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah I do miss my childhood, but for some reason I can't remember most of it witch is weird. I might have blocked some things out, but the things I really miss as a kid were the Saturday mornings, watching cartoons all day and just being happy.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I watched an animated children's cartoon this morning (Saturday) called "Justice League Unlimited" (it was with Batman, Superman, other superheroes, aimed at 8-12 yo kids) and I felt almost happy, or I felt something kind of exciting, and I felt like I was a kid again watching my favorite Saturday morning cartoons. (I'm a 30 year old woman BTW). It was the first time in a long time that I felt any kind of truly happy or positive feelings. I think it's because I remember how I felt as a kid, before my problems started, and how it felt to watch superhero cartoons. 
Also, when I took a medicine (Abilify 2 mg) I also felt how I felt before my problems started, like I was carefree, I didn't care what people thought of me, and I guess one could say I was the happiest I've been in my life(when I was a kid- before age 12.) I went off of this med because of side effects.
In Middle School (around age 12-13) things started to go downhill for me. So I think the happiest I was ever in my life was before the age of 12.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

my childhood was probably the best time period of my life.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, then again I still act like a kid so its not too bad.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Very much. Sadly, I sometimes feel like an overgrown kid. I'm an adult by age, but live more like a teen.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't miss my childhood. I miss not having to worry about the complexities of life. When I felt like time was on my side.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

If I actually had a childhood, I might miss it.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I do and don't. I like how there's more freedom as an adult, I don't like how there's so much pressure from society. You're expected to accomplish this and that, and if you don't, you're a loser. I don't believe in actual freedom one bit though unless you have some type of money. All that work is is modern day slavery. You're working under someone who's at a higher level than you and they're paying you. Why do you have to work and pay bills just to stay somewhere? Why does gasoline have to cost money? The only thing I can see using money for is food, because it would really suck balls having to hunt for your own food. I don't know, there's just too much expected of you as a person. I didn't choose to be born...


----------



## Clockwork Vagabond (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, I'm still technically a kid, but I miss being a younger kid, if that makes sense. Elementary school wasn't bad, but SA kicked in and middle/high school. I can't see myself missing those times.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. I had good friends back then.


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine (Jul 28, 2013)

nope life as a kid for me was hell and still is,
I'd rather be a baby where people will love me and take care of me just for being one and put up with me no matter what I do.
Also the extreme innocent ignorance of a baby would help not realize reality.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't miss it. Lots of taunting and bullying by peers and teachers. Every time I would step out of line in elementary school I was dragged to the Principal's office and was beat with a paddle. Other kids got away with a lot more then me but due to their daddy was a rich farmer, banker, etc. they let them get away with it. Me and my family were outsiders. We didn't have family around there that lived in the same farm house for 100 years. I finally moved out of that god forsaking place when I was 25 due to people esp one person trying to screw up my career.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes. Only because I still had the capability of dreams.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, the ages 4-5. 
Ages 6-15 were mainly just fear and violence, don't miss those days.


----------



## SleepingPariah (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep I miss the early and mid 90s as a pre-teen. I was never socially gifted, or liked by as many people I wished, but many people at grade school, and in the street I lived at back then; talked to me and wanted to hang out with me back then. It all went downhill when I moved and had to go to a new school in 1998. It didnt help that I grew way taller and skinnier at that same time.


----------



## LonelyArtist (Jun 5, 2013)

I do miss being a kid sometimes. It was a much better time where the only thing you had to worry about was what to play next. i was a huge gamer back then who use to spend time on anime type games. Now i'm more into doing 5 things at the same time instead of taking it easy like back then. eh, oh well.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I miss a specific tv show I used to watch called 'The Land Before Time'. Used to make me feel good when I watched it as a kid  Nostalgia is such a trip.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I miss when I was a kid. That was when I had friends and would do things with them.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I miss it with all my heart, I had a great childhood. Everything started going to sh*t when I reached 12 years old. There is nothing, and I mean absolutely nothing that I enjoy about adulthood. I'm 26 and I'm still as lost as when I was 16.


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

Absolutely not. The only thing I remember is being bullied and harassed. I had no freedom. But I'm still kind of a kid cause my life is essentially the same. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only thing I miss is the carefree attitude. Other than that, I don't think I could handle being so young in today's world. It's a mess. A big mess.


----------

